# broadhead choices which to choose



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

My vote is for the NAP Nitrons. They fly just like my field points. There size is decieving, but they have a cutting diameter of 1 1/16 inch.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

*Broadhead*

This is my third season with the Ti-100s, 21 down and counting. I love them, they are tanks! Solid titanium ferell. Thick SS blades, simple awesome. Unless you lose one you will probably never have to replace it. One tip, if you ever dull a point (hit a rock or something of nature), use a small triangular file to resharpen.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Why not a Slick Trick???*

IMO better than any you mentioned. Give them a shot, you'll like what you see!!!

Deerman1


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

*Nitrons*

I'll throw in another vote for NAP Nitrons. Ditto what danceswithbow said about them.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I using ST's right now and really like them. Of the ones mentioned, all are great heads, but I would kick out the Thunderheads because of the problems with the collars and blade retention - not that they won't work, but that is the one head on your list that I have had problems with in the past. Out of the rest, I would probably go with the Wac'em. I find them to be the most accurate of that bunch and the toughest, but all of them will do the job.


----------



## ruthunt (Oct 30, 2005)

*broadheads*

I have used many broadheads throughout my bowhunting career, fixed blade and expandables. The expandables are nice, they shoot like feild points and hitting an animal in the vitals is half the battle. BUT I feel expandables use too much kinetic energy to open, some more than others. I like useing my kinetic energy to drive through the vitals not to open a broadhead. Having said that, my choice for a broadhead is a fixed blade broadhead called Slick Tricks. They provide the best of both worlds, feild point accuracy, and no loss of kinetic energy, plus they are a four blade broadhead and do a whole lot of damage. I have turned many expandable shooters to these fixed blades, just by screwing them on their 3-D bows and letting them shoot. They are amazed they can put them in the ten ring just like their feild points.you cannot do that with many fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## GARedNeck (Sep 22, 2005)

titanium 100. cant go wrong


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Another choice would be the Slick Tricks, several people are very pleased with thier performance! Otherwise it would be Rocky Mtn for me, they just make I think the best all around heads including mechanicals (Snyper and Snyper XP3)!!


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

Another vote for the slick tricks :thumbs_up


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Bh*

Another vote for Slick Tricks


----------



## XtecE (Oct 12, 2005)

slick trick's


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*rocky mountain ironhead 100gr.*

I used a Iron head 100 gr to take a big ol fat doe. And it saved me on a not so good shot. It hit in the heaviest part of the shoulder but, broke though and took out both lungs at 35yrds ..These are great heads fly right with my field points and cut on contact .They have four blades as the point is a small razor sharp point .IMHO>>I don't see how a head could be better . I am shooting a 26in draw @ 65lbs with about 43lbs of kinetic energy .So, I can Imagen how well they would work for a long draw guy .These things rock ..


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I also switched to Slick Tricks. Have been very impressed with them, the way they fly and terminal performance.


----------



## johnnymel (Nov 10, 2005)

Why has nobody mentioned trying the Montec by G5. I work at Gander Mountain in the archery shop. Several customers rave about the broadheads. One in particular says he has killed six deer with one broadhead. They are supposed to fly well and maintain a good edge. Slick Tricks i have heard are also a good choice. Trial and error to find the best for you set-up though. Just because one guy says they fly well does not mean they will with your setup.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Another one for slick tricks


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Wasp Boss 100


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

NAP all the way:thumbs_up


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Gkf*

One very deceiving broadhead you left out is the GKF Deadhead. These heads are cheap (9.70) on clearance at Meijer, tough, and they fly great. They have angled blades you line up with your fletching (right or left) and they help spin your arrow. I used one to take a nice size doe with a not so great shot and it performed flawlessly and left a heck of a wound channel. They keep spinning when they go through an animal due to the off set blades.

Andy


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 17, 2004)

*Magnus Stingers*

or

*Slick Tricks*


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

I will second the G5 Montec recommendation. They fly well and did a great job for me on the deer i used them on.

They do take a bit of practice to sharpen them, but i can get them sharp enough to shave in a couple minutes now while watching TV.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2003)

Slick Tricks or Crimson Talons....The Slicks do an awesome job when impacting flesh and fly great...haven't killed anything yet with the Crimson Talons but have no doubt they will do the job and flight is excellent and consistent.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Any well placed broadhead will work just fine. There's no magic combination.
Just like real estate...location...location...location.
I doubt if you'll find anyone that says: "I am curently using XYZ broadhead and they stink. I have no confidence in them at all."


----------



## ghak99 (Nov 9, 2005)

What no Muzzy fans here? I don't leave home with out them.


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

i love the Crimson Talons...haven't had a deer go more than 50 yards since i started using them. been using them for about 2 years now.


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 31, 2005)

Both NAP Nitrons and Muzzy 4 blades and love them both!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> *Magnus Stingers*
> 
> or
> 
> *Slick Tricks*


I agree!


----------



## parkerboy09 (Feb 8, 2005)

*broadheads*

montec, montec, montec


----------



## bohunter_biff (Jan 10, 2004)

I vote for the Nitrons. However, do what I did, find friends that have some of the heads you are thinking about and shoot them then choose. Feedback from other users and from 5shot's reviews/tests is helpful when that is not possible. You will find that the Slick Tricks and the Nitrons fly similar and leave above average entrance and exit holes. A well tuned bow and "tuned" arrows (arrows and componants that spin without wobble and have the correct spine and FOC) make your choices and decisions that much easier.


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

The Thunderhead would be one of my last choices...We've had to many that wouldn't spin true.

The Slick Trick is my head of choice...these things shoot great and do alot of tissue damage for a small looking head.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Crimson Talon*

The head flys great and I have taken 14 deer with them so far. I have not had to track a deer further than 60 yards. All but two have dropped within sight.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Ohioarcher1 said:


> The Thunderhead would be one of my last choices...We've had to many that wouldn't spin true.
> 
> The Slick Trick is my head of choice...these things shoot great and do alot of tissue damage for a small looking head.


DITTO! I understand that Thunderheads have killed a lot of game over the years, but as far as Broadhead design, they are inferior to many other broadheads out there (difficultly in getting them to spin true, blade loss from collar design, use of O-rings that don't work with carbon arrows…). Save yourself a lot of hassles and buy some slick tricks.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Slick Trick Mag 100


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

My montec b-52 sliced through 3 ribs and they fly great!!! A big fan of the 2 blade broadheads! they fly like field points for me.


----------



## Hoyt1166 (Dec 17, 2005)

Bowtech Joe said:


> I will second the G5 Montec recommendation. They fly well and did a great job for me on the deer i used them on.
> 
> They do take a bit of practice to sharpen them, but i can get them sharp enough to shave in a couple minutes now while watching TV.



I shoot mechanicals, but I've got a buddy who shot a deer at 40 yards and said that broadhead flew right where it was supposed to. Took out both lungs and the heart. If I were going to use fixed blades, the G5 would be my first choice.


----------

